# Crash or Close call pix [o]



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Let's see them everyone. Lidarman needs some cheering up, and what could possibly be more effective at cheering someone up than the misfortune of others.

I'll start


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Close Call.

Crash or Close Call?










There is a bike theme so far.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

That is an amazing picture, that must have ended in a crash.

My pic ended with a very minor crash preceeded by 10ft nose wheelie.

Here's another


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*Schweet!*

Now that's a perfect capture of that sick moment when you realize you are going over the top. I've been there recently, and it sucks every time. Still got the scabs on my shins!


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

I was there yesterday. Flying around a corner, small log in the way. Bunny hop, clear, land, somehow grab front brake, eat dirt. Its an interesting feeling, knowing that you will be hitting the ground in less than a second, having time to thingk "this is gonna hurt" but yet not enough time to do anything about it.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

A friends series..



















I guess there isn't much of a question with these..


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

AndyN said:


> Close call?


yes Himmy had a close one that day if I recall.

here's a pic from my former life. the big walrus at Keystone I call it "dave of the dance". crash or close call????


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*OK, I'll play...*

RRB on Moore Fun... Crash or close call?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

He is smiling way too much to be scared of going over. Eigther he doesn't realize it yet or he planned it?!



lidarman said:


> Close Call.
> 
> Crash or Close Call?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

Mine's not a dramatic as some of these, but it was January, and that water was COLD, and I didn't have anything to change into and we were a LONG way from the trailhead.

Luckily I saved it and only got one foot wet. :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> He is smiling way too much to be scared of going over. Eigther he doesn't realize it yet or he planned it?!


I think that is Dan's famous grimace describing his thoughts
"I think I need to leap over my handlebars now or I'm toast!"

He almost did too, but the landing was followed by another two foot drop off at the end of that rock so no dice.


----------



## jarrod7219 (Jul 23, 2006)

close call... I hope


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks like it's a close call, but... that dirt is a bit loose down there


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

jarrod7219 said:


> close call... I hope


Nope, she bit it...
However, after picking herself up, she tried it again and nailed the rock steps... What a trooper...


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> He is smiling way too much to be scared of going over. Eigther he doesn't realize it yet or he planned it?!


Could be that's a "Oh Sh!t grimace". ...


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

I had to hide the face to protect the innocent.....


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ that one looks like it hurt.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Check my left hand, squeezing the brake despite my brain screaming "Let go of the brake!!!" I had no business being on the DH course and Angel Fire, anyway. IIRC, Kristian gets photo credit.
- Joe


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

sonicsuby said:


> ^^ that one looks like it hurt.


When you're young, you bounce off or bounce back. When you're my age and crash like that, there is normally some scraping of body parts off the rock required.


----------



## Jersey (Sep 14, 2005)

hey andy, where was this pic taken? that trail looks really sick.:thumbsup: 


AndyN said:


>


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

mtnbiker1973 said:


> I had to hide the face to protect the innocent.....


Nothing innocent about that. At first I thought that was move on porc rim but seems much harder than the spot I was thinking of.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Nothing innocent about that. At first I thought that was move on porc rim but seems much harder than the spot I was thinking of.


My guess is it's the start of Amasa Back right after the stream crossing...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

brianc said:


> here's a pic from my former life. the big walrus at Keystone I call it "dave of the dance". crash or close call????


I gotta call crash on this one, Brian. Both feet off, if he recovered it would be pretty impressive.

Crash or close call?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

NuMexJoe said:


> Check my left hand, squeezing the brake despite my brain screaming "Let go of the brake!!!" I had no business being on the DH course and Angel Fire, anyway. IIRC, Kristian gets photo credit.
> - Joe


That is one of my biggest fears is that instinct to grab the front brake. It is just there screaming "Squeeze me like you do the Charmin!" and how many of us answered the call???


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Jersey said:


> hey andy, where was this pic taken? that trail looks really sick.:thumbsup:


New Mexico.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

radair said:


> Crash or close call?


I'm saying close call.

Looks like he's leaning for a perfect recovery.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

NuMexJoe said:


> Check my left hand, squeezing the brake despite my brain screaming "Let go of the brake!!!" I had no business being on the DH course and Angel Fire, anyway. IIRC, Kristian gets photo credit.
> - Joe


C'mon Joe, you're a damn good rider.

I personally would lay blame on the fork. What did that thing have 80mm of travel?


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

*Did he step it out?*



lidarman said:


> Close Call.
> 
> Crash or Close Call?
> 
> ...


Looks like he is going to escape a mouth full of dirt.....or did he?


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> My guess is it's the start of Amasa Back right after the stream crossing...


You WIN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

Another photo. Same guy, same trail, three years prior.....


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*He made it...*



radair said:


> Crash or close call?


No way you'd post a pic of your kid crashing.... 

John


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

radair said:


> I gotta call crash on this one, Brian. Both feet off, if he recovered it would be pretty impressive.
> ?


Dave ran away from it if I remember correctly. but it's be......almost 4 years so..


----------



## yogreg (Dec 23, 2003)

*with all credit on the photo to Brianc*

The mighty Sureash.
notice the refelctions in the "sippy hole"

and a bonus shot of the ellusive BC

pride


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I will play....I made it out


----------



## Ventanarama (Dec 10, 2001)

Speaking of Lidarman, here's one from a few years ago....

Larry


----------



## Psycle151 (Dec 20, 2005)

He actually pulls it out.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

AndyN said:


> I'm saying close call.
> 
> Looks like he's leaning for a perfect recovery.


You're right. I guess that was too easy.



Jisch said:


> No way you'd post a pic of your kid crashing....


Sure I would!


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

*As if I would forget to post this one...*










So I've been out of the loop--what happened to Lidarman???


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

I've got a few. I ahve no idea what the h#ll was going on with my face in the first pic.


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

.
Let the video roll . . .
.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Rex_Skidmore said:


> .
> Let the video roll . . .
> .


Ok, the first two set you up and make you think all is ok....

Viewer be warned for a frightening crash.

That freaked me out.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

Trials riding and late night moisture on rocks don't mix well.


----------



## TomM (Jun 26, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> He is smiling way too much to be scared of going over. Eigther he doesn't realize it yet or he planned it?!


Sometimes, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

*Doesn't look good.*

If memory serves, I didn't pull this one out.


----------



## lawndart (Nov 8, 2004)

Psycle151 said:


> He actually pulls it out.


please tell me the beer was saved


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

I'll throw 2 out there....one is a make & one is not. guess which is which


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

No way you saved it in that first one Fatty!


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Bottom one is a make? The rider in the top pic looks like a nasty face plant is about to happen about 15 feet down from where the image is.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Funnily enough my money is on the reverse. I reckon he made the top one, but hit the ground in the second.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> Funnily enough my money is on the reverse. I reckon he made the top one, but hit the ground in the second.


Same here, the first picture has a nice long transition whereas the second picture is to flat...


----------



## fattireb (Jun 17, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> Funnily enough my money is on the reverse. I reckon he made the top one, but hit the ground in the second.


your right Lowrider - 
First one is a make (somehow $teve.00 got 7 inches out of a 6 inch fork:eekster: ). I on the other hand (second pic) went down real hard gettin off that rusted up SUV when my rear wheel slid trying to wheelie drop off :madman: .


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

This is a great thread.

Wish I had some to add but I never crash


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross W. said:


> Wish I had some to add but I never crash


...hey, that ain't me above-- i shot the photo (after clearing the line).


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

I cleaned it this time but about four days later in front of a larger crowd, well you know.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

omg... some of these look like they hurt a lot... and i dont see anyone wearing full face helmets or armours... lol


----------



## ironbike1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Arkayne said:


> Trials riding and late night moisture on rocks don't mix well.


that looks like it may have hurt a little.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Yes, it looks painful*



ironbike1 said:


> that looks like it may have hurt a little.


I think he stubbed his right big toe on that rock.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

ironbike1 said:


> that looks like it may have hurt a little.


Wow, makes me wince:eekster:


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Getting familiar with a borrowed bike...
Vid here


----------



## mtbfool (Sep 1, 2005)

gotdirt said:


> ...hey, that ain't me above-- i shot the photo (after clearing the line).


Hmm, who is that? That's my old team jersey.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I will play....I made it out


After rolling did you end up on your feet and run it out?


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

ironbike1 said:


> that looks like it may have hurt a little.


Yeah, I'm still talking like Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice Moab shot Rich. I haven't seen that one before.

Real, or reenactment?


----------



## Rex_Skidmore (Mar 5, 2006)

This time of year, anything is an obstacle. 
_Clickaroo _above.


----------



## paxfish (Jan 11, 2007)

Well - I guess I'll have to add mine for posterity's sake. From the Dumb Bass post.


----------



## theeric (Mar 9, 2006)

Man I wish I had something to post here! :madman:


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

Rex_Skidmore said:


> This time of year, anything is an obstacle.
> _Clickaroo _above.


ahaha, that was funny.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I took this at a 4X race..


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

mtbfool said:


> Hmm, who is that? That's my old team jersey.


his name is kevin... i think he used to race expert in the winter park series a couple of years back? good guy, fast rider; just not so lucky that day.


----------



## REZ DOG (Mar 14, 2005)

those are some good pic's. gotta take a camera out from now on...................................


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

*going....going.....*

gone!


----------



## John_Michael (Sep 19, 2006)

fattireb said:


> I'll throw 2 out there....one is a make & one is not. guess which is which


I just made the shot where you're riding off of the vehicle my computer's background. That's a sweet pic.


----------



## Pinch (Nov 1, 2004)

1st try I washed out, 2nd try I landed it, 3rd try didn't end up so well . . .


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

Take off looks okay


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

Ooh nice smooth landing....

so what do you reckon?


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

Now...WTF?

Still not sure what happened but this was the second run and I, um I mean my friend  killed it the first time. Sorry about the crappy quality.


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

By the way, best thread ever.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Made it or not?










He crashed, took the wrong line on exit and crashed on the trees.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Did I land it?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Nope. I'm calling crash on that one.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

What a great thread!!

Here's me wheni forgot to check my rebound on the rear shock. Oops.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

Here's son #2 when he was 8.


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

And last but not least. The mighty East Coast Eric ( who has a fine pic in Dirt rag a few issues back) slipping a pedal on the 30 ft gap in Hood River.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*I have a goodie.*

Brian Lopes never crashes....or does he?


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Lidar,

what happen just after this pic was taken??


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

S-Works said:


> Hey Lidar,
> 
> what happen just after this pic was taken??


I got a contract for male bubble butt modeling.....

...but really...no OTB but a dab off to the left--schocking but true.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Brian Lopes never crashes....or does he?


Maybe not too often, but he's broken his ankle a couple of times now.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> Maybe not too often, but he's broken his ankle a couple of times now.


...here is the next 1/3 second.....

..."whoops that jam didn't work"....


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Nice save!


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

*Glad to hear it.*



lidarman said:


> I got a contract for male bubble butt modeling.....
> 
> ...but really...*no OTB but a dab off to the left--schocking but true*.


Looked like high pain potential.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

lidarman said:


> ...here is the next 1/3 second.....
> 
> ..."whoops that jam didn't work"....


Well Gee Atherton crashed Brian Lopes in the Mexico City Red Bull Down Metro :eekster:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Well Gee Atherton crashed Brian Lopes in the Mexico City Red Bull Down Metro :eekster:


Everyone is after Lopes...

I think some sacrifice all just to take him out.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Hack said:


> What a great thread!!
> 
> Here's me wheni forgot to check my rebound on the rear shock. Oops.


Yes. Certainly 100% a mechanical.


----------



## xl_cheese (Jan 6, 2004)

no me.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

xl_cheese said:


> no me.


I bet he pulls that one out. I have faith.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry, I'm a little late to the game. One of my favorite picture of all time.

(The rider picked himself up, went back to the top, and cleaned the rock garden on a wet, foggy, dreary day in Pisgah. Props!)


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

bmateo said:


> Sorry, I'm a little late to the game. One of my favorite picture of all time.
> 
> (The rider picked himself up, went back to the top, and cleaned the rock garden on a wet, foggy, dreary day in Pisgah. Props!)


MMMmmm Pilot Rock, i've lost skin and blood there.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A little late...

Crash or Close Call?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> A little late...
> 
> Crash or Close Call?


I'm feeling close call on that one.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

paxfish said:


> Well - I guess I'll have to add mine for posterity's sake. From the Dumb Bass post.


what are you trying to do to your stem!!! In the river?! omg... :skep:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I have to say the first 4 pics took emence skill :thumbsup: 
But the real question is did he land it? (5th pic)?


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

scrublover said:


> I've got a few. I ahve no idea what the h#ll was going on with my face in the first pic.


Very cool thread, I think I haven't noticed it before. Well, since SL posted both a pic I took and a cameo pic on me, I think I'll just remind us of an earlier little thread along this vein... The what happens next poll.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Since this thread is still going strong here's another


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

AndyN said:


> Since this thread is still going strong here's another


Crash.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Crash.


Technically yes, but he landed on his feet and was unhurt.


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I have to say the first 4 pics took emence skill :thumbsup:
> But the real question is did he land it? (5th pic)?


course not, he just ****ed up his bike


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I'm feeling close call on that one.


Yeah. Overshot the entire transition and manualed it out.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

do videos count???


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

ScottJensen said:


> course not, he just ****ed up his bike


More importantly he hit the camera man!!!! (me!!!! )


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> do videos count???
> 
> 
> > I would have to say the best part is when kevin takes the rim and smashes it into the ground
> > :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

This is one of the best threads in a long while.
Looking at other people crashing is fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

let's see....
how about a little something from the '80's
this one is from a vintage forum thread apptly named wretro wreckage










by the 90's I was getting better....









can't find any from this century so I must be getting better ...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

airwreck said:


> let's see....
> how about a little something from the '80's
> this one is from a vintage forum thread apptly named wretro wreckage
> 
> ...


Holy fork bendage in the first pic. :eekster:


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

here's my addition to the thread, pictures taken by eric foltz


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

tkblazer said:


> here's my addition to the thread, pictures taken by eric foltz


There aren't any pictures.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Holy fork bendage in the first pic. :eekster:


I hadnt noticed that :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> There aren't any pictures.


pics are up now :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

tkblazer said:


> pics are up now :thumbsup:


Front wheel's turned too far. You're going down.


----------



## AKA Monkeybutt (May 9, 2006)

Looks close but I made it.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Take a gander*

Did I land it?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

AKA Monkeybutt said:


> Looks close but I made it.


That looks pretty bottomed out


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> That looks pretty bottomed out


yea... take a look at even the compression on the front tyre... how much pressure you got on that thing?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Did I land it?


It's hard to tell in the crappy pic, but I think you pull it out.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> It's hard to tell in the crappy pic, but I think you pull it out.


Yeah the camera was almost outa batteries. I landed it on my front and rolled 10 feet super endo :thumbsup:


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Front wheel's turned too far. You're going down.


correct and boy did it hurt... :eekster:


----------

